

Apple starts a Swift blog - jflowers45
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/11/apple-opens-up-with-a-new-blog-about-swift-its-new-programming-language/

======
jflowers45
I submitted this to HN because I think it's interesting to see how Apple is
becoming a bit more developer friendly and trying to open lines of
communication.

